# Sephora 15%off BI/ small MAC haul



## frankieluvsmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sephora had a 15 % off beauty inside saleand here's what i got not to much but here go's 






  	Chloe body lotion & perfume




  	MUFE 147,167,170

  	Small MAC haul




  	Mac 219 free cute pins
  	Samoa Silk,Steamy,Atlantic Blue, Plumage,Deep Damson,Eletric Eel


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 23, 2011)

oooh nice haul!  i also stocked up on perfumes with the sephora sale.    love your eyeshadow choices!


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Alicesandra (Apr 24, 2011)

love the eyeshadows!

  	and those pins are adorable.


----------

